# Erreur de table de fichiers



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2000)

J'ai régulièrement une "bombe" au démarrage de mon G3 bleu & blanc qui me dit qu'il y a un problème avec la table des fichiers!
Je redémarre en réinitialisant la PRAM ça marche!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Puis cela revient au démarrage suivant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a une idée??

C. Schmitt


----------



## szamcha (1 Avril 2000)

et Disk First Aid kessk'il dit ?

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2000)

l'usb est peut-être responsable, avez vous essayé de débrancher les périphériques USB avant le démarrage de votre machine ?


----------



## Yoann (8 Avril 2000)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème après avoir trafiqué une de mes config dans le gestionnaire d'extension, afin de réduire l'occupation mémoire de Mac OS 9.
En réactivant "LDAP Client Library", "LDAPPlugin" et "Modem", le problème a disparue. Vérifie que ces extensions sont bien activées.
En tout cas, si le problème vient de ta configuration, essaye de redémarrer avec les réglage de Mac OS de Base : si le problème disparaît, tu n'as plus qu'a rechercher le coupable !
Bon courage

Yoann


----------



## Yoann (8 Avril 2000)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème après avoir trafiqué une de mes config dans le gestionnaire d'extension, afin de réduire l'occupation mémoire de Mac OS 9.
En réactivant "LDAP Client Library", "LDAPPlugin" et "Modem", le problème a disparue. Vérifie que ces extensions sont bien activées.
En tout cas, si le problème vient de ta configuration, essaye de redémarrer avec les réglage de Mac OS de Base : si le problème disparaît, tu n'as plus qu'a rechercher le coupable !
Bon courage

Yoann


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2000)

Merci à tous pour votre empressement à répondre à mon problème qui a maintenant disparu!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment? Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai installé la mise à jour 9.04 de MacOS 9 et cela fonctionne sans problèmes!!

Merci à tous!

C. Schmitt


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2000)

J'ai exactement le même message _tTable du système de fichier incorrecte_ lorsque je veux utiliser ma WebCam Philips Vesta. Le driver de la vesta fait planter le Mac systématiquement en présence d'autres périphériques USB sous OS 9.0.4 F alors que cela marchait sans problème sous OS 9 F  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après différents essais, la WebCam fonctionne uniquement si je désactive via le _Gestionnaire d'extensions_ tous les autres drivers USB. Je croyais qu'une des caractéristiques de cette MAJ était une meilleure gestion des périphériques USB !

Est-ce-que quelqu'un utilisant une Vesta  a déjà eu le même type de plantage ou alors le problème vient de ma configuration ?


----------



## JackSim (11 Avril 2000)

C'est l'extension SerialShimLib qui est responsable de ces problèmes. Plus de détails à l'adresse suivante : http://www.pommea.ch/humeur/ 

Merci PommeA !

-- 
JackSim http://www.lede.ch http://www.evionnaz.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>C'est l'extension SerialShimLib qui est responsable de ces problèmes.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci pour cette réponse rapide et précise, je vais essayer sans cette extension comme le suggère PommeA.


----------



## alpha125a (13 Juin 2002)

Il semble que le problème soit différents pour chacuns d'entre nous... mais la cause est semble-t-il commune, au démarrage de l'OS il y a une routine qui se charge de lister les extensions installées, cette routine est buggée dans la version Fr de MAC OS 9.x

L'extension SerialShimLib est en partie en cause ainsi que les extensions micro$oft (entre autres), du moins elles mettent en évidence ce bug. La routine se trompe dans l'incrémentation des fichiers et plante une partie de la PRAM (du moins sur certains Ibook II) à laquelle elle fait appel pour vérifier le dernier démarrage.

Voici donc ma solution
donc après avoir fait un bô reset de la PRAM, enlevez l'extension SerialShimLib, et renommez les extensions cro$oft avec un  (option + @) devant le nom afin qu'elles soient chargées en dernier.

Cette soluce, a fonctionné sur divers configs (G3 blanc/bleu, G3 beige, Ibook I et II, et un G4 agp)

Voilà, ceci est ma modeste contribution à ce TRÈS énervant problème qui entache mon OS préféré


----------

